# Garage of Terror 2013



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't do a garage haunt this year as I had only two weeks to do something, then ditched my disembodied brain idea halfway through so had only one week. I saw Dave Lowe's sketch of a sidewalk trap ( http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html ) about a year ago and that sketch inspired this setup.










I built a giant mouse trap on my lawn with chains and a "Free Candy" sign pointing them to a candy bowl at the trigger. That's me pretending to be a prop in the background (I rigged up a bucky skeleton arm with a scythe to make it look like the rest of me was fake).










The skull on the sign is a three-axis skull with a speaker and Scary Terry servo controller. I have a microphone under my mask so I can talk/taunt the kids through the skull. You can see the buky arm and scythe standing by themselves in the background.










A rat at the controls...










Here is a video, though it isn't very good.






It's fun when the person you made scream the loudest ended up being one of the adult men...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is evil and wickedly demented - I love it!

Please tell me you got some reaction shots of that in action.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Sadly, no. I got no video worth posting.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That cracks me up, especially the rat that is throwing the switch.

Great job GOT.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the humor and the entire concept... Just wonderfully devious.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

You sick puppy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked Cool!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That was an awesome set up. I wish there was video of reactions. It had to be a lot of fun that night.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

love it.. would be fun to see the reaction video


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ what they all said - love it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun! Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice multilayer scare. Shame about the slow action of the jaws. Maybe a spring action with a servo reset to get a faster action. Also maybe when you get time add the Victoria Mouse trap logo to the base. Over all a great idea.


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

Great Job. looks awesome.


----------

